# You can't handle my potions.



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 22, 2015)

I must share this genius with you all~

Hello, potion seller.  I am going into battle, and I want your strongest potions.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 22, 2015)

This is like Oblivion with everyone's head being randomly generated


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 22, 2015)

LizardKing said:


> This is like Oblivion with everyone's head being randomly generated



Oblivion faces. -cringe-  Made worse by the fact that the camera JUST HAS to zoom in on their face.

I wish RPGs would do this kind of thing.  I wouldn't know how to react to a vendor that denies selling you stuff in a game.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 22, 2015)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I wish RPGs would do this kind of thing.  I wouldn't know how to react to a vendor that denies selling you stuff in a game.



I think there's a few around, but only as a by-product of not being part of a faction or whatever.


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 23, 2015)

I've never thought a meme this obscure would have fanart..

http://41.media.tumblr.com/637c287d904a12a18bce120b51655e2b/tumblr_nd1qkqf4kL1rn8gxao1_500.jpg 

https://i.warosu.org/data/tg/img/0348/72/1410746421313.png


----------

